
A neutron-star merger explains the actinide abundances in the early Solar System - zeristor
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1113-7
======
zeristor
Is there a way to remove the least important word from a title so it can
comply with HackerNews.

I couldn’t fit in a paywall warning

